
Show HN: Colourising video with machine learning and serverless functions - finniananderson
https://dev.to/developius/colourising-video-with-serverless-machine-learning-c8a
======
rajnathani
OpenFaaS looks pretty cool. Have you also checked out Phission and Kubeless
(both of which are also FaaS solutions built on top of Kubernetes)? I would be
curious to hear your thoughts on those.

~~~
finniananderson
I've not personally tried either of those, but OpenFaaS also supports
Kubernetes out of the box with faas-netes ([https://github.com/openfaas/faas-
netes](https://github.com/openfaas/faas-netes)) :)

